# Please ease my concern



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

Hiccup was neutered on Tuesday. No complications and he was his old self when he came home. While I am glad that he is doing well I am concerned over his energy level. How do I get him to stop playing, which entails jumping and running with Nellie? Its been over twenty years since I had a neutered dog.

He HATES the kennel and I can't listen to a screaming dog for too long (chronic migraines triggered by sounds), he will scratch and jump at doorknobs so he can't be alone in a bedroom (I am working on that). Any ideas? 

The main reason I am concerned is that the incision is really red which I know is somewhat normal and so is a little blood in the urine but I don't want either to get worse not mention him popping a stitch. There is no seepage, bleeding or abnormal swelling so I don't think there is an infection.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Boys normally recover very well, all mine (CATS) were back to their normal self with in 24 hours running jumping etc I wouldn't be to concerned, its not a huge operation for boys like it is for girls.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I had a hard time with my two when I brought them home yesterday. Smoke was ok, he slept in the dog pen without any problem for most of the day, but Pepper wasn't having any of that, jumping at the door and crying without stopping. So I let him walk around, he is the most restless dog of all of mine. He doesn't play much, so he basically just walked around the room and outside all day. Does Nellie take to crating better? Maybe put her in there, then he has no one to play with? Today, I have let them do what they want, I just keep an eye on them to make sure they doen't overdo it and keep an eye on their incision to make sure it doesn't swell up.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

His incision was very swollen and bright red last night but it looks so much better this morning. I am going to try keeping them separated today, so glad I homeschool my daughter so she can take care of Nellie while I have Hiccup. 
I do wonder why they changed the neutering process? His testes had dropped so I expected them to be remove through the scrotum like several male dogs I know including the last one I had done a long time ago. 
I am probably worrying to much but I live by better safe than sorry.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Where is his stitches? All mine had their testes removed through the scrotum except Reggie, but he had a retained testicle, so he had two incisions, one on his scrotum and one on his abdomen.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

On the sheath in front of the scrotum. I am going to call the vet later and ask why she did it this way.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got Audrey (female) spayed on Monday and by Wednesday morning she was chasing and playing. I wouldn't be too concerned just as long as its him doing it at his own pace.


----------

